# Orijen's new ingredient's.



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Today I saw the new bag of Orijen with the new ingredient's. I really can't believe that they added more meat, BUT THEY DID. The big difference is the addition of lentils and the removal of potatoes, humm. I am not a big fan of lentils, but not a big fan of potatoes.

Lentil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Lentils, mature seeds, cooked, boiled, without salt


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

If Orijen was such a great product, why do they keep changing it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do mean "was such a great product"? it still is a great
product, isn't it? lol.



Doc said:


> If Orijen was such a great product, why do they keep changing it?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I still feed my dogs Orijen and they do really well on it.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I do not use the product anymore. My dogs stopped eating it.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Orijen, $80+ for fish by-products? No thank you.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

So here we ago again with Orijen bashing, same people, same knowledge level. The first *FIFTEEN INGREDIENTS* are meat or egg ingredient's, hardly fish by-products...








*IMPORTANT Diet and Nutrition Section Info NO Tolerance Policy* 
There will be no tolerance for food threads that devolve into (or start with) bashing of foods, members, companies, etc. OF ANY BRAND, TYPE, INTERACTION. No questions, no comments, they will be locked as soon as they are seen, and warnings will be given if needed. 

This section is important to members only if information is available without having to dig through all of this nonsense. 

Jean
Admin

And saying this as a board member - you all should be embarrassed for your participation in these threads. I know I am when I see them, and especially understanding that people from anywhere on the Internet can find them and read them and see the level (low) of interaction on this forum.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

No-one is bashing the food - they are simply stating a fact and opinion.

Champion uses fish by-product in their food. Fact.

They do not want to spend alot of money for something that contains fish by-product. Opinion.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> No-one is bashing the food - they are simply stating a fact and opinion.
> 
> Champion uses fish by-product in their food. Fact.
> 
> They do not want to spend alot of money for something that contains fish by-product. Opinion.


See you also are bashing, also. I PERSONALLY CONTACTED AND SAW THE PRODUCT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. The supplier who calls it fish-by-product, then also states, they take, """the by-product""" and removes parts unfit FOR *HUMAN* CONSUMPTION, they then make a *fish PRODUCT*. If only you people would research your facts to fullest you might get the real true answer to statements that are FALSE.... LOL, I have been there.........

But if you dig a little deeper, you would find that their is NO SUCH THING AS FISH BY-PRODUCTS.... See the FDA site for more AND *TRUE* information. 
Meat by-products are what you are thinking and you are oh so wrong, confusing the fact that their is a fish-by-product.... The supplier is totally misusing the word....

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/ar/archive/apr07/fish0407.pdf


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is the article in the supplier's newsletter page 2 right column.

http://www.freshwaterfish.com/system/files/L2PNewsletter%20Winter%202011.pdf

Quote from the link:

_We began working with Champion in 2005 when we_
_sent them samples of minced by-products for testing after_
_it was extracted from fish during the filleting process. Prior_
_to sending the product to Alberta, we had been paying to_
_have the waste trucked to a rendering facility in Winnipeg._
_After the samples were tested by Champion, a product was_
_developed that met their high quality specifications._
_This business brings in several hundred thousand dollars_
_in revenue for a product that previously cost us money to_
_dispose of – and we’re thrilled to be building on a relationship_​_that dates back more than five years._


I would think if they had human consumable mince it would go into human products, not pet products-and actually had been treated as trash before the relationship with Champion.

Don't get me wrong, I do not have an issue with dogs eating food that is not destined for human tables as dogs have been eating our waste since the relationship between dogs and humans began, and many people have had very good results with their food. I am not sure how the USDA applies in Canada-perhaps you can inform us.

Perhaps some supporting evidence would be nice. It is hard to take anything about a dog food company on faith from a person, about whom you know nothing.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Kudos to them in removing potatoes. I looked at all the Orijen and Acana products a few months ago in a search for patato free food. Every one of their products had potatoes in it, which I found frustrating. Stone rolled oats in the acana formulas was great, but there is always a potato of some sort lurking in the list. And with more people looking for low glycemic foods, it is difficult to find a holistic food with no potatoes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how is Lauri & The Gang bashing???



Lauri & The Gang said:


> No-one is bashing the food - they are simply stating a fact and opinion.
> 
> Champion uses fish by-product in their food. Fact.
> 
> They do not want to spend alot of money for something that contains fish by-product. Opinion.





3ToesTonyismydog said:


> >>>>> See you also are bashing, also. <<<<<
> 
> I PERSONALLY CONTACTED AND SAW THE PRODUCT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's great about oats being in dog food?



Mikelia said:


> Kudos to them in removing potatoes. I looked at all the Orijen and Acana products a few months ago in a search for patato free food. Every one of their products had potatoes in it, which I found frustrating.
> 
> >>>>  Stone rolled oats in the acana formulas was great,<<<<
> 
> but there is always a potato of some sort lurking in the list. And with more people looking for low glycemic foods, it is difficult to find a holistic food with no potatoes.


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

What is wrong with potato? Is it toxic to dogs? Despite its high glycemic index, I thought it is a very nutritious food (when you have it in moderation, of course).


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Culled potatoes with green skin can containe solanine which is a poison from the green parts of potatoes (leafs, stems, green skin).

The new "hot thing" in dog food is legumes and the argument is that they have a lower glycemic index than potatoes. The only catch is that glycemic index numbers are based on scientific studies of human digestion and we have salivariy amylases, chew our food, and are generally better equipped than dogs to utilize starch. This journal article (I would love to see others) seems to indicate that it really does not matter which source of starch is used as the extensive processing rather equalizes the canine glycemic response. Of course some (not all) grains contain glutens which create other problems and only a few grains and legumes contain "complete" protein equivalent to that of meat.

Glycemic and Insulinemic Responses after Ingestion of Commercial Foods in Healthy Dogs: Influence of Food Composition

Legumes have the added benefit of raising protein values without meat.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Potato's bring very little to the table as far as nutrients go. Do lintels? Not really. After discussing with Champion, why they removed potato's, they explained the large number of request they received to remove potato's, with something a little more heathy. I personally have no problem with potatos, rice or brown rice. Now in my dogs case, rice for some reason gives him eye goo.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Potato's bring very little to the table as far as nutrients go. Do lintels?


"Lintels" bring nothing to the food. A lintel is the support beam above a doorway. I think the word you are looking for is "lentils". Lentils are legumes which are high in protein. By removing the lower protein potatoes, and substituting the higher protein lentils, Champion is able to reduce the meat content without reducing the overall protein content. If the guaranteed analysis shows the same percentage of protein as the old formula, then the meat content has been reduced, and some of the meat has been replaced with lentils to keep the same level of protein.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

It appears that there is no "official" information online except that OP has read that on his/her new food bag.
I am just wondering where can I online find the information about formula change (potatoes out, lentils in) in Orijen dry dog food?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

vukc said:


> It appears that there is no "official" information online except that OP has read that on his/her new food bag.
> I am just wondering where can I online find the information about formula change (potatoes out, lentils in) in Orijen dry dog food?


Unfortunately, there is no 'official' information online about the new foods, or formula changes. There is an official page detailing the new freeze dried foods and treats line, but nothing official yet about changes to the normal kibbled foods. The new link on Orijen's homepage for the 'new' "Whole Prey" foods just goes to the old Product page that features all of the old formulas. All of the online pet food vendors that I have checked still have the old formulas available for sale as well.

I guess we'll just have to wait until Champion is ready to unveil the new foods and/or changes to the old formulas. I, for one, hope they don't change too much as my girl does great on the 6 Fish formula and I'm perfectly happy with things just as they are. I would like to give the freeze dried treats a try though, so I'm hoping those become available to retail sometime soon!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Culled potatoes with green skin can containe solanine which is a poison from the green parts of potatoes (leafs, stems, green skin).
> 
> The new "hot thing" in dog food is legumes and the argument is that they have a lower glycemic index than potatoes. The only catch is that glycemic index numbers are based on scientific studies of human digestion and we have salivariy amylases, chew our food, and are generally better equipped than dogs to utilize starch. This journal article (I would love to see others) seems to indicate that it really does not matter which source of starch is used as the extensive processing rather equalizes the canine glycemic response. Of course some (not all) grains contain glutens which create other problems and only a few grains and legumes contain "complete" protein equivalent to that of meat.
> 
> ...



So what is your general opinion about lentils in food, then? I've seen some foods with that in them, wasn't really sure if they were adding it as a quality product, or as a way to reduce meat but still appear protein heavy. 

Frustratingly enough, Rocket, who LOVED his new food and is finally starting to look good on it, has now taken to not eating it. In fact, when I put his breakfast in front of him the other night, he actually sniffed it, then pushed the bowl as far away from himself as possible--(he was laying down). Then, as if it STILL bugged him, he got up and moved across the rug. GRRRR. 

We have ordered the fish formula (of the pioneer naturals) to see if that will spark his interest again. He is seriously too skinny I think, and for the amount of running and hiking he does with me, 1-2 cups a day isn't enough. You can EASILY feel every single rib just patting him on the side, let alone running your hand down it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Personally, I don't have a strong opinion. Any kibble has to have carbs added to facilitate extrusion. My concerns with beans are that they must be thoroughly cooked to inactivate the phytates which impair mineral absorbtion and they also have trypsin inhibitors which can impair protein updake...but some of the grains can have gluten which is implicated in leaky gut syndrome and potatoes can be considered high glycemic (though is that true for dogs?) and can have solanine (if they are using the ones with green on the skin).

IOW pick your poison! I don't know. I am just another person digging to learn this stuff, too. It is on my path about learning more about human nutrition as well. My own preference for legumes is to sprout when possible.

To me, without knowing the batch formulas, we really can't know - can we? 

I only know of ONE food manufacturer who freely told me their actual amount of protein that came from meat when I was looking and put it in writing.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Frustratingly enough, Rocket, who LOVED his new food and is finally starting to look good on it, has now taken to not eating it. In fact, when I put his breakfast in front of him the other night, he actually sniffed it, then pushed the bowl as far away from himself as possible--(he was laying down). Then, as if it STILL bugged him, he got up and moved across the rug. GRRRR.
> 
> We have ordered the fish formula (of the pioneer naturals) to see if that will spark his interest again. He is seriously too skinny I think, and for the amount of running and hiking he does with me, 1-2 cups a day isn't enough. You can EASILY feel every single rib just patting him on the side, let alone running your hand down it.


Have you tried the Honest kitchen? Occasionally some dogs don't like it but mine go absolutely nuts gaga for it and it is similarly priced to Orijen. If you haven't might be worth a try, usually stores will have free samples but they have a small 4 pound box too.

My GSD will turn his nose at kibble too except for Fromm and Honest kitchen... with HK he licks the bowl for 10 minutes after its gone, lol. I also add meat and eggs to it a few times a week.

I used to feed Orijen but Ollie won't eat it, my other dogs eat it fine but for 4 dogs $70 a bag is a bit steep.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I soak my kibble. Not that I have an issue with palatability as my dogs wolf down anything I feed them and want more, but it seemed to intuitively make sense and my own dog food manufacturer recommends it. (Nature's Logic).


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, I have tried it. In fact, I still have several samples that are unopened. He wouldn't touch it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Yes, I have tried it. In fact, I still have several samples that are unopened. He wouldn't touch it. :eyeroll:


WOW you DO have a picky dog! He's like my cats, there's only a few foods in the entire market they'll eat and Orijen is one of the one's they won't touch. It's weird all three of them are picky about the same foods.

Only way I could get Ollie to eat Orijen was by topping it with Merrick's canned food, he went nuts over granny's pot pie and the wingaling flavor. Not bashing Orijen though, I fed it for a long time it's just tough to keep feeding it when one of your dogs refuses it even soaked in warm water.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm hesitant to top his food with anything, because when we go backpacking, I'm NOT carrying any extra stuff, lol. (Or letting him, either). 

He ate the Orijen almost better than this, although for the first 30lb bag and half of this one, he ate it like he'd never eaten dog food before. So strange.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Orijen does not have the new formula listed as of yet and is the reason I posted the ingredient list in another post. Champion is "considering" keeping both formulas, so it is just a guess if they well or won't. 








*Just a little meat.* 
I just bought this bag of Senior Whole Prey by Orijen and here is the list

Boneless chicken, chicken meal, chicken liver, whole herring, turkey meal, boneless turkey, turkey liver, whole eggs, boneless walleye, whole salmon, chicken heart, chicken cartilage, herring meal, salmon meal, pea fibre, chicken liver oil

red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun cured alfalfa, yams, chickpeas, pumpkin, butternut squash, spinach greens, carrots, Red Delicious apples, Bartlett pears, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, licorice root, and so on with some minor minor ingredients.

I was reading then typing these and I just got tired of typing while trying to read those tiny words. The talk is that a lot of people wanted a product without potatoes.

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Lentils, mature seeds, cooked, boiled, without salt

This list is off a different site..

Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz) Energy 1,477 kJ (353 kcal) Carbohydrates 60 g - Sugars 2 g - Dietary fiber 31 g Fat 1 g Protein 26 g 

Thiamine (vit. B1) 0.87 mg (76%) Folate (vit. B9) 479 μg (120%) Calcium 56 mg (6%) Iron 7.54 mg (58%) Magnesium 122 mg (34%) Phosphorus 451 mg (64%) Potassium 955 mg (20%) Sodium 6 mg (0%) Zinc 4.78 mg (50%) 






A lintel is the support beam above a doorway. Sometimes called a door header, structural header, support beam and onward. Sure wish as I was as awesome as you, in spelling. It must make you a happy person to criticize such an important grammar mistake as someone hitting the wrong key. GOOD JOB.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe that was suppose to be a joke...You know, like lol or haha? I laughed at least...


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> what's great about oats being in dog food?


I was looking into candida problems in dogs. I have noticed a huge spike in yeasty issues in pet dogs in the last 8 years or so and I got to thinking that it was about the same time that the first grain free kibbles came out that I started noticing yeast problems getting worse and worse. And most grain free kibbles use some form or potato, which apparently contributes quite nicely to yeast. I have no problem with 'stone rolled oats', potatoes or lentils, was simply frustrated that what is supposed to be the best line of food did not have one formula without potatoes. Sooo.... Kudos to them for removing potatoes, a lot of people searching for potato free food will be happy.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anyone really think feeding a $100 bag of dog food vs a $50 bag of dog food is really gonna make a difference? Unless its guaranteed to add 5 years to my dogs life I will stick with a quality food that's a bit cheaper.. Just my opinion 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karo4410 (Jun 1, 2012)

My Dalmatian mix has been eating Alpo and Pedigree since she was 3 months old (we didn't know any better and not many varieties of dog food around). She is now 15 1/2 years old, still running :0)



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> Does anyone really think feeding a $100 bag of dog food vs a $50 bag of dog food is really gonna make a difference? Unless its guaranteed to add 5 years to my dogs life I will stick with a quality food that's a bit cheaper.. Just my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


From what I have gathered, most people want to feed the food that their dog does best on but sometimes cost must be considered.

I have one who noticeably improves on Orijen and one that has no change. I rotate foods. With the one that does best on Orijen I feed it every other bag because right now I can.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Mikelia said:


> I was looking into candida problems in dogs. I have noticed a huge spike in yeasty issues in pet dogs in the last 8 years or so and I got to thinking that it was about the same time that the first grain free kibbles came out that I started noticing yeast problems getting worse and worse. And most grain free kibbles use some form or potato, which apparently contributes quite nicely to yeast. I have no problem with 'stone rolled oats', potatoes or lentils, was simply frustrated that what is supposed to be the best line of food did not have one formula without potatoes. Sooo.... Kudos to them for removing potatoes, a lot of people searching for potato free food will be happy.


This is interesting. I have not been super fond of russet potatoes for the reasons (Jocoyn, I think it was) mentioned. They were ok, but...


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

So today I bought (under duress, I might add, LOL) a 15lb bag of the new Orijen 6-fish; Rocket has kind of stopped eating the whitefish formula of the Pioneer Naturals. A true 30lb bag of the PN is $44.98, and a 28lb bag of the Orijen will be $81.99. YOW. He did scarf up the mixed serving at dinner tonight. In fact, he did his "circles" so fast I think he basically just jumped and his feet only hit the ground once. 

I considered the Acana Pacifica, but my concerns with the field beans, the "whole apples" and the "whole pears" (the seeds)....I just couldn't do it. I will watch his coat again to see if it improves. I'm just not convinced, that he looks as good on the PN as he did on the Orijen. Plus, I suspect he is a dog that needs variety, as about 2/3rds of the way through the second bag of each of the PN, he's lost interest. It's weird. I've never really topped his food, and he ate only Orijen LBP then Adult for the first 13+ months; it's not like I've changed his food all the time. 

I HATE DOG FOOD SHOPPING.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

81$ for 28 pounds, you could feed the dog chuck roast, ground chuck, whole chicken, and fish for that kind of dough. It really solidifies my belief that dog food is a racket and the higher priced dog foods are just as much of a racket if not more. 

Before spending 81$ for one day's worth of dog food (in my case), I would buy a freezer and buy some freezer beef, and buy a hunting license and kill a deer and cube it, and raise a flock of chickens, and put up a rabbit hutch and start pumping out bunnies.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My freezer is full of local, hormone free grass fed beef for the 5 of us. 

Seriously, Selzer, if I didn't have three teenagers and a job I'm getting ready to go back to that keeps me there for 60 hours a week, I'd likely do raw. I really would. But I need the convienence of kibble, especially in the spring.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I would love to do RAW but my husband is totally against it and will not budge on the matter and I'm tired of arguing with him about it, since I can't work right now and he pays for everything there's not much I can do.

We're trying Acana Pacifica right now(they were on Orijen before) but my Chi mix is having all kinds of allergy problems so I'm probably going back to Honest Kitchen, had amazing results with that food.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

"pea fibre, red lentils, green peas, green lentils"

my dogs don't do well with these. yeast infections in ears, and in between their pads.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

:/

Well, I'll just have to see how he does. He looked incredible on the Orijen Adult (old) formula. My worry is russet or white potato in food; as Jocoyn mentioned, the green skin is a toxin from being grown too superficially and it's difficult to store potatoes safely. I think they're the next big recall item. I realize this is borrowing bad news before it happens, but if I can find a food without white potato that he likes and does fabulously on, that's my goal.


----------



## MidGSD (Feb 23, 2013)

Jd414 said:


> Does anyone really think feeding a $100 bag of dog food vs a $50 bag of dog food is really gonna make a difference? Unless its guaranteed to add 5 years to my dogs life I will stick with a quality food that's a bit cheaper.. Just my opinion
> 
> I don't and only a fool would think that.
> 
> ...


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

MidGSD said:


> Jd414 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone really think feeding a $100 bag of dog food vs a $50 bag of dog food is really gonna make a difference? Unless its guaranteed to add 5 years to my dogs life I will stick with a quality food that's a bit cheaper.. Just my opinion
> ...


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought food bashing and arguing was no longer alowed on this site. Just saying...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is there food bashing in this thread? I found it very informative on all the different ingredients that are in the dog foods for proteins and fillers.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Where is there food bashing in this thread? I found it very informative on all the different ingredients that are in the dog foods for proteins and fillers.


It wasn't this thread my post was referring to it was the 5 posts of MidGSD in 3 days as a new member that had the champion food bashing. It was an old member here that has been banned many times and is banned again as you can see. I forgot the persons name. These forums allow IP banning as well as member names


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. I'm perfectly aware these forums ban IP addresses and perfectly aware who that member is and their original name.

My question was to SusiQ, wasn't referring to your post at all.

Anywho...back on topic.....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wait, we aren't allowed to bash food now? Is the food going to get a complex? Will it rise up from the bullying and spray kibble on us all? Could someone direct me to that new rule, I must have missed it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Like many other forum rules it sits in a sticky note in the forum section. Good to read those sometimes.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...trition-section-info-no-tolerance-policy.html


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> Wait, we aren't allowed to bash food now? Is the food going to get a complex? Will it rise up from the bullying and spray kibble on us all? Could someone direct me to that new rule, I must have missed it.


Lol to that sentiment, but yes there is a new rule. You can read it here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...trition-section-info-no-tolerance-policy.html

Ah, Nancy is quicker on the draw than I


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, geewillikers! There really is one. I thought ya'all were joking. 

So if we have a nightmarish experience with a particular brand of dog food, we can't bring it up here when people are discussing it?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> Like many other forum rules it sits in a sticky note in the forum section. Good to read those sometimes.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...trition-section-info-no-tolerance-policy.html


I start out on the CP to hit the theads I am involved with and then swing onto the Active Topics, and rarely go on the forum listing itself. This is how I avoid things like rules I guess. Now if only I could figure out a way to avoid right turns on my way home, I won't need to fix that turning signal any time soon.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> Well, geewillikers! There really is one. I thought ya'all were joking.
> 
> So if we have a nightmarish experience with a particular brand of dog food, we can't bring it up here when people are discussing it?


No, I don't think that is how the rule was intended to work .... Though I am, obviously, no moderator or administrator so I can't be sure. I believe that if the comment is relevant and from first hand experience sharing it would not be considered in violation. My understanding is that it was written mostly to deal with off topic, irrelevant jabs at members and/or manufacturers such as has happened far too often in the past. An example of the type of thing this rule is meant to cover can be seen most recently in the thread about the recent recall of some Honest Kitchen products. 

Now to add some info that's actually on subject - Champion comfirmed to me today via email that the 'Whole Prey' formulas are indeed replacing the old formulas rather than supplementing them. Also the freeze dried foods and treats should finally be available at retail in the next couple weeks. 

I have an email out to them (sent earlier today) inquiring about the protein percent derived from meat ingredients in the new formula as well. We will see if and how they reply. If I get a response I will be sure to update.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Please do. I am very interested.


----------



## stealle (Feb 2, 2013)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> I have an email out to them (sent earlier today) inquiring about the protein percent derived from meat ingredients in the new formula as well. We will see if and how they reply. If I get a response I will be sure to update.


I asked this question a couple weeks ago. I got a response back from Bonnie. She said plant protein is less than 1%. So, they are claiming 37+% from animal protein. I find that a little hard to believe. I would have expected something like 8% from plant protein which would have still been acceptable to me. 

I have recently asked about ash content since that is not on the website for the new formula. It's not on the bag either. Waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Ash is on the bag ... You have to look under the foreign language guaranteed analysis' to find it. On the French language listing it is 'cendres brutes', for example. From what I've seen so far, which is actually most of the formulas, ash content has gone up by about 1% from what it was in the old formulas.


----------



## stealle (Feb 2, 2013)

Rallhaus said:


> "pea fibre, red lentils, green peas, green lentils"
> 
> my dogs don't do well with these. yeast infections in ears, and in between their pads.


What kibble were you feeding that contained these? Or, were you just feeding peas and lentils for some reason?



Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Ash is on the bag ... You have to look under the foreign language guaranteed analysis' to find it. On the French language listing it is 'cendres brutes', for example. From what I've seen so far, which is actually most of the formulas, ash content has gone up by about 1% from what it was in the old formulas.


Thanks!


----------

